# I can not cope with his verbal abuse



## CoffsHarbour

I have been ill with the flu for 7 days and unable physically to keep up to speed with home duties our business and the care of our children. My man refuses to accept that I am ill and has continued to give me a hard time: questioning me about my responsibilities - making me feel guilty and afraid of his harsh words and questions. He bullied me into agreeing to attend to a number of duties the next day, however, the next day I was so sick that I could not get up. He continued to give me a hard time about it saying that I left him alone to address the tasks and that I am lazy and do not want to work. Because I had agreed to work the next day and was unable to do so I was called a "f**king C**t"


----------

